# CODE P2431 any Thoughts



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)

I got gas on my way to work today . After I got dont work I started my car it reved up for 10 seconds like it always does and as I drove a way it heard the clicking in the fuel pump doing a self test and it threw a cel. I drove home without any issues . I scaned it and I was code P2431 Sec Air Inj Sys Air Flow/Press Sens Circ Range/Perf Bank1 


I did a search on the forum and didnt come up with anything . I checked the gas cap and it wasnt on tight could this have been the cause of this code being thrown


----------



## VWDUBBTECH (Oct 15, 2011)

Alrighty,, since its a rang/performance fault its most likely the pressure sensor for the secondary air pump which is really easy to install like 5mins easy. Remove engine cover and you will see a secondary air pump tube coming pump to combi valve which is by the exhaust. There is a pressure sensor inline of that tube. Replace it,clear faults and take to dealership to have readiness code set.


----------



## VWDUBBTECH (Oct 15, 2011)

Oh yea ....sensor is called g609. Or secondary air injection sensor 1.


----------



## JERSEY_WABBIT (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I have facotry warranty so I am gonna swing it over to my dealer tomorrow and let them mess with it . 

thannks for the info :thumbup:


----------



## RSAL (Apr 20, 2014)

Im having the same issue and I am not under warrenty ( out of mileage range) but my car is throwing a P2431 code for incorrect air flow, is there a guide or some sort of picture of the part I need and where the part is located so I can get this fixed?


----------

